# 2 week old wild babies



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

These are wild babys, about 2 weeks old. They opened thier eyes about 2 days ago. I took them in yesterday and they are already eating very well from a syringe. We have a rat problem in our barn and we are trying to figure out how to get them out without hurting them. I wouldn't mind them getting into the grain but they are eating my leather saddles, bridles etc. They have already caused $100's of dollars of damage. We wanted to relocate mom and this litter but she got away (took 2 babies with her) and we were left with these 2. I decided to keep them. They are very active but I can not get them to poop or pee. Do they look old enough that they are doing it on their own? I'd hate to lose these after what happened to my last tiny baby. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Those look like little mice <3


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Rats*



Korra said:


> Those look like little mice <3


Nope, they are rats. Thier mom is young but FAR larger then a large mouse.
C.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Here you go http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html good luck, they are adorable


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

Smilebud said:


> Here you go http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html good luck, they are adorable


Thanks, i've read this over and over several times and it does say that they still need to be helped at this age but neither one has gone for me at all in 2 days (They never have since i took them, my other one pooped and peed every time) but they are eating, playing and actually starting to eat on their own. I was wondering if being wild rats, they "learn" faster??


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe they are Roof Rat pups. They just look kinda small for Norway Rats. But size is hard to tell in pics  Can you tell the sex of the babes?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you tried a warm damp q tip in a circular motion on their genitals? How do you store your tack? If you have it up on racks hanging on the wall etc and there is grain to bribe them they shouldn't go after the tack


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've heard that mint plants will keep rats away, maybe put a plant or two near the saddles?


----------

